# Gnomes - thanks Mike Pounders!



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks to Mike Pounders for posting his 5 minute Gnome Tutorial! 
I got started on these right after he posted it, and I've enjoyed making every single one of these. I even sold my first carving today! It was the viking gnome that was detailed with my new woodburner!
These are about 2 inches high and made from Alder, scraps of which are plentiful in the cabinet shop.


----------

